# Central Bank wants consumer feedback on their strategy



## Brendan Burgess (29 May 2018)

Their website is down at present, but it might be worth sending in some suggestions. 

Brendan


----------



## Sarenco (29 May 2018)

Is there a particular focus to this exercise Brendan?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 May 2018)

Their website is down, but this is what Twitter is saying


----------



## MrEarl (30 May 2018)

Nice to see them asking what we think.

I wonder if there's any benefit to us all making our suggestions here, then consolidating them and each of us submitting a copy of the entire list ?

... my thinking is that if we are all saying the same thing, they might pay more attention then if they just get random suggestions from each of us individually.


----------



## TrackerThieves (30 May 2018)

[broken link removed]


----------



## TrackerThieves (30 May 2018)

*Strategy 2021 – We Want to Hear Your Views* 
The Central Bank is developing its new Strategic Plan. This plan will shape and guide the work of the Central Bank over the next three years. We are seeking your views as part of the development of the Plan. In Section 1 you will find information on the role and responsibilities of the Central Bank. In Section 2, we ask a series of questions which we would like your views on and Section 3 gives details on how to complete your submission.
*1. What the Central Bank does*
There are 8 small sections in this, see link above to view contents
*2. Questions*
In the context of the responsibilities set out above and the Central Bank’s strategic priorities over the next three years, we would like to invite your comments on the following areas: 
1. What should be considered by the Central Bank in responding to the current and emerging risks in the economy and the wider financial system? 
2. What should the Central Bank focus on in terms of the regulation of firms and markets? 
3. What should be considered by the Central Bank in respect of its financial conduct and consumer protection role?

*3. Making your submission*
Making your submission The closing date for submissions is 8 June 2018. Please make your submissions in writing and, if possible, by e-mail to strategy@centralbank.ie. When addressing any questions raised, please use the question number from this paper to identify the question you are referring to. In the event that you are unable to send your response electronically, please send it by post to: General Secretariat Division Central Bank of Ireland, PO Box 559, Dublin 1


----------

